# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چرا من نمیتونم درس بخونم؟ انگیزه دارم اما چرا نمیشه؟

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان من برا خودم برنامه میچینم طبق آزمون قلمچی از ابتدایی هفته شروع میکنم با انگیزه و خیلی پر انرژی اما وسط های هفته دیگه نمیتونم او بازده اولا رو داشته باشم.
شبا اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
راهکارهای شما چیه دوستان؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> دوستان من برا خودم برنامه میچینم طبق آزمون قلمچی از ابتدایی هفته شروع میکنم با انگیزه و خیلی پر انرژی اما وسط های هفته دیگه نمیتونم او بازده اولا رو داشته باشم.
> شبا اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> راهکارهای شما چیه دوستان؟


از سلامت جسم و غذاییت مطمئن شو .. 
.........................
انگیزه  و هدفتو یه بازبینی داشته باش ......
.........................
رو کیفیت کارت بهتر تمرکز داشته باش
.......................
هرچند وقت به کارات نظم و جمع بندی بده 
....................
سریال Game of Thrones رو نگاه کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pouya_s

> از سلامت جسم و غذاییت مطمئن شو .. 
> .........................
> انگیزه  و هدفتو یه بازبینی داشته باش ......
> .........................
> رو کیفیت کارت بهتر تمرکز داشته باش
> .......................
> هرچند وقت به کارات نظم و جمع بندی بده 
> ....................
> سریال Game of Thrones رو نگاه کن


اون Game of Thrones رو خیلی دقت کن
خاره انگیزست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان یکی یکم خوب کمک کنه پلیز

----------


## Petrichor

*داداش قرار نبوده آسون باشه که ! کل قضیه همینه به خدا ...*

----------


## Miss.Dr

​اینو بدون که زندگی شوخی نیس!

----------


## arefeh78

*به نظر من شبی یک ساعت فکر کن به شب اعلام نتایج
بقیشم بسپار به خدا*

----------


## _fatemeh_

خوب چرا نمی‌تونید؟؟ مگه هدف خاصی ندارین که براش تلاش کنید ؟؟ 
مشکلات روحی یا سابقه ی افسردگی دارید از قبلا؟؟ 
من پیشنهادم اینه که صبحا زودتر درس رو شروع کنید تا غروب برنامه رو تموم کنید و شب یه ساعت برید پیاده‌روی و به آینده فکر کنید .

----------


## hossein943

اگر شبا نمیتونی درس بخونی، خب درس نخون!!! بجاش صبحا زودتر پاشو. چون درس خوندن بدون تمرکز حواس و بدون کیفیت به درد نمیخوره!

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> اگر شبا نمیتونی درس بخونی، خب درس نخون!!! بجاش صبحا زودتر پاشو. چون درس خوندن بدون تمرکز حواس و بدون کیفیت به درد نمیخوره!


مثلا صبح چه ساعتی

----------


## ehsan-en1

یکی از بچه ها خیلی خوب گفت 
داستان از این قراره که اگه قرار بود اسون باشه که دیگه همه موفق بودن 
فکرتو عوض کن
تا حالا دقت کردی که خیلی از بچه ها بعد ازمون میگن واسه ازمون بعدی میترکونیم ولی خب هفته بعد هم این قول تکرار میشه و وارد چرخه شکست میشن و کم کم ناامید و دیگه اصلا انگیزه ندارن که بخونن و...........
ببین رفیق اگه میخوای موفق بشی باید تو اوج ناامیدی و درد برای هدفت تلاش کنی
تو شرایط اسون همه میتونن 
پس سختی ها رو بپذیر و با تمام توانت بخون کاری به انگیزه نداشته باش فقط بخون ....
تو باید از پسش بر بیای  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> یکی از بچه ها خیلی خوب گفت 
> داستان از این قراره که اگه قرار بود اسون باشه که دیگه همه موفق بودن 
> فکرتو عوض کن
> تا حالا دقت کردی که خیلی از بچه ها بعد ازمون میگن واسه ازمون بعدی میترکونیم ولی خب هفته بعد هم این قول تکرار میشه و وارد چرخه شکست میشن و کم کم ناامید و دیگه اصلا انگیزه ندارن که بخونن و...........
> ببین رفیق اگه میخوای موفق بشی باید تو اوج ناامیدی و درد برای هدفت تلاش کنی
> تو شرایط اسون همه میتونن 
> پس سختی ها رو بپذیر و با تمام توانت بخون کاری به انگیزه نداشته باش فقط بخون ....
> تو باید از پسش بر بیای


خیلی حرفات پر روحیه بود مرسی

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
ببین عزیز من فکر میکنم تو انرژی خودتو از همون روزای اول هفته میگیری یعنی میخوای تا انرژی داره هر چقدر تا دلت میخواد درس بخونی اما باید رعایت کنیو انرژیتو بین روزها تقسیم کنی مثلا در روز 7 ساعت میخونی این 7 ساعتو در تموم روز هات ثابت نگه دار نه اینکه امروز انرژی دارم 11 ساعت میخونم فرداش که انرژی ندارم نمیخونم !اینجوری نه تنها پیشرفت نمیکنی بلکه تازه پس رفت هم میکنی 
حواست به انرژی و ساعت مطالعه ای که هر روز داری باشه 
یا علی/. :Yahoo (3):

----------

